# Rotary table for my X2



## tmuir (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a Vertex rotary table for Christmas and finally got some time over the last couple of days to make the mounting clamps for it.

Here it is fitted to my mill.

















Now I can really start to have some fun.

I even managed to use a fly cutter for the first time to take 2mm off a bar that is part of my clamp for the table.


----------



## black85vette (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a good fit. Like the way the handwheel sits to the outside. Thanks for posting. I am wanting a rotary table and it helps to see them actually on an X2.


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks sweet Tony, 
Are those the clamps you made? Nice work.
I see your shed has the same insulation as mine, Rof} Another nice cool day here today. :

Cheers
Phil


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 3, 2010)

Shame there's no photo of the back of the table....

I'd have thought that without anything at the back side, any vertically applied force when cutting would cause the horizontal axis of the work piece to deviate?
Is there any thing clamping the back side to the table?


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi John,
Looks like Tony has an angle plate up against it and secured to the table. That might help a bit.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 3, 2010)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> Looks like Tony has an angle plate up against it and secured to the table. That might help a bit.
> Cheers
> Phil



Yay, I saw that too....

I have a Soba rt that I bought for my minimill ( again a Chester tools item) which lookslike a clone of the X2..( aren't they all? )

Trouble is the rt is too big to fit vertically, the footprint for the mounting holse exceeds the width of the T slots..seeing Tony's attempts at mounting got me thinking....

I could make a mounting plate to pick up on the the slotted holes in the rt's base and a have a fourpoint mount 2 front two rear....but that increses the centre height, or a mounting plate that picks up two new bolt holes drilled/tapped into the base of the rt...again the same,increases the centre height...

2nd option, buy a new rt that fits!!


----------



## tmuir (Jan 3, 2010)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> Shame there's no photo of the back of the table....
> 
> I'd have thought that without anything at the back side, any vertically applied force when cutting would cause the horizontal axis of the work piece to deviate?
> Is there any thing clamping the back side to the table?



Yes I just used an angle plate against the back.
I'm still undecided if that is the best wau to go. Its just on the back it only give one slot in the middle and I didn't feel that was enough. If I need to make another clamp at the back I will too. I took a photo of the back I just didn't upload it. Will do tonight.
I'm still on a big learning curve here so I'm open to critisism if you think an angle plate on the back won't cut it.

Majorstrain, yes insulation is lacking a bit. I keep thinking about spending the $200 or $300 to insulate it, but then decide on spending it on tools. I gave up working in the workshop when it reached 46C inside it.


----------



## black85vette (Jan 4, 2010)

Where did you get the RT?


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 4, 2010)

Tmuir,

Is that the 4" or the 6"? I assume it's the 4". I plan on buying a rt very soon for my X2 and am trying to decide on the 4 or 6. I don't know if the 6 will be to large.

Thanks,
 Bob


----------



## tmuir (Jan 5, 2010)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Tmuir,
> 
> Is that the 4" or the 6"? I assume it's the 4". I plan on buying a rt very soon for my X2 and am trying to decide on the 4 or 6. I don't know if the 6 will be to large.
> 
> ...



6 inch is way too large for the X2, trust me I sat one on an X2 in the shop and it just looked silly.
It is the 4 inch

black85vette, I'm in Perth Western Australia and I bought it from Fioras in Perth as Hare & Forbes were out of stock at the time.
It cost more than it would cost in the US, but as its a heavy item I had to buy it locally as postage would of been a killer.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks tmuir.


----------



## hobby (Jan 5, 2010)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> , or a mounting plate that picks up two new bolt holes drilled/tapped into the base of the rt...again the same,increases the centre height...
> 
> 2nd option, buy a new rt that fits!!



If you would want to drill and tap new holes, without increasing the RT height, you might be able to use an angle iron "L" shaped, and drill and tap the angle to the RT..
Just a thought...


----------



## Artie (Feb 2, 2010)

Mate I hope you have had fun with the RT, mine has fast become one of those 'indispenible' items. Ive a four jaw chuck mounted and the combo seems made in heaven, I cant see them being dismantled any time soon. For simplicitys sake I clamped the four jaw to the table as central as I could get it and then drilled both and tapped the Rotary Table while drilling clearance in the chuck. I then countersunk the table and countersunk the chuck with cap screw bolts . Simple as. No T nuts to worry about.

Have fun

Rob


----------



## tmuir (Feb 2, 2010)

I've only used mine once so far as I've been away a bit for work.
ALthough I am getting ready to use it again.
Hopefully in the next few days I'm going to attempt to cut my first clock wheel with it.
Made the fly cutter holder last night and the fly cutter tonight.
Tomorrow night the wheel arbour and maybe even a wheel blank.
Then will become the big test, can I cut a clock wheel.

I haven't posted any of this yet as what I have made so far doesn't look too interesting but once I'm ready to cut the wheel I will take plenty of photos


----------



## itowbig (Feb 2, 2010)

hey ROB any chanch of you posting a pic of the way u bolted that to ur rt. im looking for ways of monting mine.

tmuir that looks like it fits nice on there i too was thinking of getting one but 4" or 6" could not decide and ur pics 
sure help with that decision thank u for posting these pics.


----------



## tmuir (Feb 2, 2010)

No probs.
I actually went into the shop at sat the 6 inch RT on an X2 in the shop and I got laughed at, and I don't blame them as the 6 inch is way too big for the X2.


----------



## Artie (Feb 3, 2010)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> hey ROB any chanch of you posting a pic of the way u bolted that to ur rt. im looking for ways of monting mine.
> 
> tmuir that looks like it fits nice on there i too was thinking of getting one but 4" or 6" could not decide and ur pics
> sure help with that decision thank u for posting these pics.



Every chance in the world mate.. even pulled one screw out so you could see the countersink.....  Thats a 6" RT and chuck... fits the beast well....






Anything else you need... holler away!


----------

